

Show HN: A Grunt workflow for designing and testing HTML emails - fonziguy
https://github.com/leemunroe/grunt-email-design

======
funkiee
I really like the simplicity of the 'How it works' section and I will probably
steal the concept for explaining parts of our build to new employees.

------
jaegerpicker
Are you open to pull requests? I forked this and added a couple of things that
I'd be happy to contribute back to:

    
    
      -- Less support
      -- added a Gemfile to bundle install the ruby requirements
      -- added an npm preinstall task to run bundle install
    

I tested and it's working locally

------
mrmch
This is pretty cool; we've put a lot of work into sendwithus to solve many of
these same problems (inline css at send time, staging versions of templates,
and multiple types of api keys).

Kudos for having a README that actually makes sense.

------
illicium
See also: grunt-email-boilerplate [1]

[1] [https://github.com/dwightjack/grunt-email-
boilerplate](https://github.com/dwightjack/grunt-email-boilerplate)

------
consta
+1 for the simplicity of the workflow. I got it running within a few minutes.

------
SimeVidas
Hm, wanted to try this out but the Ruby dependency is discouraging -.-

~~~
brbcoding
Isn't Ruby a dependency for Sass in general? Don't think that's a function of
this grunt task.

~~~
joshuacc
Yep. It probably wouldn't be hard to modify this workflow to use Less or
Stylus instead so that you don't need Ruby.

~~~
brbcoding
Might be able to use the Sassc -
[https://github.com/hcatlin/sassc](https://github.com/hcatlin/sassc) lib too.
There are several wrappers for it too, like this one for node
[https://github.com/andrew/node-sass](https://github.com/andrew/node-sass)

